# المرحلة النهائية من زوكى وبعض العاب الفرقة الاولى بالتصميم الصناعى الرجاء الدخول



## shrshr471 (9 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اذيكم عاملين ايييييييييييه
طبعا انتوا شفتوا الموضوعين اللى قبل كدة 
ده بقى الفيديو النهائى لعرض اللعبة الاعلان بتاعها يعنى 
ولو مكنتوش شفتوا المواضيع اللى قبل كدة اسمحولى اشرح بقى من الاول 
اقدم لكم زوكى
اللعبة دى بنعملها وده المشروع بتاعنا فى مادة نماذج فى سنة اولى
ده فيديو النموذج الاولى
فيه النماذج الاولية والابتدائية للعبة واذاى بتمشى والهيكل بتاعها
المواد المستخدمة 
فوم ازرق
فوم ساندوتش
كارتون مقوى (ناسيبيان)
مفيش اى بطاريات مفيش اى سوستة 
مفيش اى حاجة بتحركها 
هنا الفيديو 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWJL0ah9WfQ

اما دى بقى البوسترات بتاعت بعض النماذج اللى اتعملت واتنفذت بالفعل
















اما ده بقى الفديو النهائى لعرض اللعبة وعرض لعب تانية تم تصميمها برضو 
المواد والخامات المستخدمة 
الفوم الازرق 
الفوم الساندوتش
الكارتون المقوى( الناسيبيان)
المناديل 
ورق الجرائد
الوان بوستر
اذكركم مفيش اى بطاريات فى اللعبة ولا اى طاقة
ده الفديو فى اليو تيوب

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLri4Soixj0

وده رابط التحميل مباشر لو حد حب يحمله

جارى الرفع 


يا رب الفديو يكون عجبكم ياااااااااا رب
مستنى رأيكم فى التصميمات
:a138:*


----------



## shrshr471 (9 يونيو 2009)

*هو محدش رد ليه معجبكوش؟*


----------

